# Forum Home Renovation Tiling  How to fasten waterstop angle

## col5555

How do you fasten the waterstop angle for a shower recess.
I have read most of the material regarding but no mention is made whether to fix or not.
The concrete slab in the wet areas has a 25-30mm set down and is not level.
Do I pack out the strips to get my desired height then glue,screw down before placing screed or do I throw some screed down place strips then continue to fill ??

----------


## Oldsaltoz

> How do you fasten the waterstop angle for a shower recess.  The norm (on a flat floor) is Sikaflex. 
> I have read most of the material regarding but no mention is made whether to fix or not.
> The concrete slab in the wet areas has a 25-30mm set down and is not level.  You might be able re level the base and have a no step walk in shower, see if you can do this first, should be ok if the shower is not too long or wide, Fall should be one in sixty. 
> Do I pack out the strips to get my desired height then glue,  Not a good idea but it might work, I would the angle to the base and make sure the height of the angle was right, it comes in 10 mm steps so should not be problem. 
> screw down before placing screed or do I throw some screed down place strips then continue to fill ??

  Hope this helps.  Good luck. :Smilie:

----------


## col5555

Oldsaltz -  Whilst looking for sikaflex from my my local trades outlet I mentioned to the assistant what I was doing. He said most tilers use tile adhesive to glue the angle down. This got me thinking which is a dangerous thing and I thought well you glue down the other angle strips used at doorways with tile adhesive. So can I use tile adhesive to glue my waterstop angle down. I thought of also drilling holes in the angle like the normal ali strips.
I am using some 50x50mm ali angle which I will glue to the concrete substrate,backfill with 30mm of screed,waterproof the screed and up the angle then tile. This will leave me 10mm of angle sitting proud of the finished floor level for the shower screen track to sit over.

----------


## Oldsaltoz

If you have a recessed shower base you only need a small water stop under the shower screen/s, perhaps 15 or 20 mm high to provide a seal under the shower screen, this will give you a 'walk in shower, so no step up at all. 
If the floor or slab is flat a 50 mm angle is plenty, again placed to go under or outside the screen. Many on the angle water stop showers have the shower screen placed on the inside of the angle to improve the waterproofing, a smaller angle is then placed on the outside, with the top angle facing the glass and bottom down to the floor or the slab.  
As these are normally placed before the tiler arrives they are stuck to the slab, I use Sikaflex 11FC (FC= fast cure). This also applies to the entrance door/s, the tiler then sets out to suit the layout as normal.  
Drilling and screwing is not good because the underside still needs to be watertight and there is also a risk of the screws corroding or a reaction with the alloy and screw material being of different nobility.  
Hope this helps.  
Good luck. :Smilie:

----------


## col5555

Thanks once again.
I may have confused things with the following statement "I thought of also drilling holes in the angle like the normal ali strips" what I meant was I would drill holes in the ali angle to provide a better key for the tile adhesive. Like the punched holes in the "BAT"  angles.

----------


## Oldsaltoz

> Thanks once again.
> I may have confused things with the following statement "I thought of also drilling holes in the angle like the normal ali strips" what I meant was I would drill holes in the ali angle to provide a better key for the tile adhesive. Like the punched holes in the "BAT"  angles.

  If you sand the underside just prior to stick down of use an etch primer you should have no problems, I have never had one fail. 
I did have to remove one 20 hours hours after it was placed, the client 3 sided one I put in the ensuite, I had to destroy the alloy to get it off, came off all coiled up. 
Good luck. :Smilie:

----------

